# David after the Dentist



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs"]YouTube - David After Dentist[/ame]


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

How cool.


----------



## RJS (Feb 28, 2009)

The media reported a lot of outrage over this clip.  I thought it was harmless and funny.


----------

